# 01 max died on the road and will not start



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

so i spent all day today hunting down coil packs, then changing those, the spark plugs, the battery, and testing the starter (which is good), because my max died last night. finally at 5 tonight everything was in and it started, but there was a burning smell inside the cab. so i figured it was just burning off deposits, etc, because the engine bay didnt smell at all (i sniffed all around it). 

not even 2 miles down the road on my first drive the car just dies. so i pulled into a side street and tried starting it several times. the starter engages fine and just keeps cranking, but engine will not fire. and there is still a smell of rubber/plastic burning inside the cab, but the bay is still clean of any "fragrances". all the electrical systems inside are fine also. no CEL, just the ABS/TCS lights from before. I will be going back to it and trying to start it again. any ideas?


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

oh btw its not overheating (not according to the gauge anyways). and i reconnected all the wires obviously because it was running real smooth before it died.


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

ok so the car is back at my house. and i found that the "ENG CONT 2" fuse is blown. when i put a new one in it blows right away. anyone got electrical diagrams so i can track down the culprit wire?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This sounds so familiar. Remove your air box from the throttle chamber and look inside the throttle chamber. If there is coolant ANYWHERE inside of it, you have a "bad" throttle chamber and a blown ecm...


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

hmm will do sir.


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

ok no coolant in the throttle chamber, but the ecm is prolly fried since there is that burnt plastic smell in the cab and the eng cont fuse keeps blowing. how much is a new ecm so i can start putting up my spare organs on ebay now..


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^A ballpark figure...$500-$800...


----------



## aminal attax (Oct 6, 2007)

btw is it possible for something to fry before the fuse gets blown? just wondering why is smells like that inside the cab even tho the fuse keeps blowing.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Yes the "culprit wire" may very well have bypassed the fused circuit completly bascically the ECM maybe on the fused circuit but the faulty circuit could have not been on the fused ciruit allowing it to burn up the ECM now that the ECM is fried its blowing its fuses. Hope this helps if you got all that...what Im saying is dont replace the ECM before you figure out what the problem is or you maybe replacing it again.


----------

